# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  replying to posts

## hypostatic

Hi all,

Can I male a suggestion here please.

I recently made a request in the buy or sell section of the site. However it seems that there is now over 50 posts on the article I put on, yet only 2 are actually in relation to the post in the first place.

Could I suggest that people stop being so rude in doing this. 

There is plenty of other areas for discussions on this site in the forums and it is very discouraging for those wanting to use the site to find ways of getting bees and maintaining them. 

I'm sure people wouldn't like it if I was to talk over them during a conversation so please return the same courtesy. 

Your (trying to be friendly) beekeeper.....Dave

----------


## drumgerry

So you'd have preferred that no-one bothered to defend you when Darkbee was having a go.  Seems a shame to be describing it as rudeness now.  Sometimes I wonder why I bother, I really do.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Perhaps we need more moderators to control the rampant posting habits of users (and admin) 
Possibly the best plan Dave is start another request thread and this time the admin can move any posts that are off topic
good luck getting bees by the way

----------


## Neils

This time I am going to close a thread.

In the words of the great Sean Connery:

"Let it go Indiana, let it go."

----------

